# Showing buck



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

I am wondering what kind of clothing I should wear to a show? I show horses, but I think the clothing style is a little different (a little less flashy). I was thinking boots, wranglers, belt, maybe belt buckle? plain-ish western shirt, what about a hat?

and what about the buck? when I was in FFA I had a wether and we clipped the body, left the tail, head and lower legs. Does he need to be clipped for a show?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You are supposed to wear all white. I haven't seen any one wearing buckles at goat shows. No hats either. A lot of people wear a white, short sleeve shirt with a collar and black jeans rather than go all white...IF the show says that show whites are optional. If they are required you have to go find some white pants. It stinks....I refuse to wear the white pants if I have an option because they never look flattering and of course get filthy easily. Whoever had the bright idea of requiring people to wear all white must have been into the idea for the humor factor....watching every freak out about keeping their clothes clean while showing livestock.


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this for FFA or all shows? I'm out of high school & FFA


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are showing Boer's then yes the clothes you mentioned are perfect! Dairy is white though, either all white or white shirt and jeans, unless like Firelight mentioned you are required to wear all white.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh man, why can't dairy goats show in clothes like meat goats! Lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha I know!! Would be nice!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Because the milk man years ago wore white. Maybe we should petition for a color change. Hmmmm....Pink or purple? :ROFL:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I suspect the reason for the white is that if you can't keep your white clothes clean, maybe the milk isn't either? Just a guess. 

Jan


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

So what part(s) of the body would need to be clipped, if any?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With bucks...you trim any hair out of place...leave hair long in any lacking or weak area's....but try making it neat..... hold the tail up and clip straight across don't go to the tail bone but just above it ....and make it nice and neat so when his tail is up ...it is straight and looks good.... trim around the hoofs making them nice and straight all the way around...don't go to high on the hoof...go just a wee bit under the hoof topline....... If he has hair standing up on his backline... that makes him look like he has a dipped topline... try to balance it out.... but don't touch it ... if it will make him look even more dipped.....try making him as straight as you can....if it is an issue...
What you do is.... show off his strong points and cover or leave hair on his weak points if any..... it is basically cleaning up the scraggly hairs that are out of place....

Some people do shave their bucks all the way down... if their hair is really thick and looks rough.....But...You don't want to shave him down unless you have time for the hair to grow back some... prior to the show... so you can touch him up.... but doing it that way.... if he has any weaknesses ...you can cover them up..... hope this helps.... :wink:


----------

